# ready for crossbuck?



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Sorry if this is redundant, I looked through the board and couldn't find the answer... What size and/or weight should my wethers be before they're ready for a crossbuck saddle? Currently using a softpack/converted dog pack. I would like to start having them wear an empty crossbuck on walks so they get used to the cinch. 

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello Todd,

you don't have to get goats accustomed to cinch or saddle like you would a horse. It's a matter of minutes for them to accept it.

As for what age/weight: there are different opinions. I don't saddle a goat that's under 2,5 years old. By then they are big enough for a regular saddle.

The saddle that f.e. Northwest sells, won't fit a goat under 100 lbs. but I also have a doe that weighs that much but still is too small in the ribs for this saddle. 

So you see, it's not only age and weight, it's general built resp. development as well.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i have northwest saddles and my 2 yr old doe fits hers. and my yearling doe, i tried hers on her just to see, and she almost fits from side to side but the girth strap is too big still.

so it depends on how early you think is good and when the goat fits a saddle. good luck!


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> i have northwest saddles and my 2 yr old doe fits hers. and my yearling doe, i tried hers on her just to see, and she almost fits from side to side but the girth strap is too big still.


Remove the screw on the front cross buck that secures the girth strap and you should be able to slide it around far enough to get it to fit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Rex - Do you have an specific recommendations on girth and/or weight for your aluminum saddle? And at what age do you typically start training them under saddle, even though you're not packing them yet?

Todd


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Todd said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Rex - Do you have an specific recommendations on girth and/or weight for your aluminum saddle? And at what age do you typically start training them under saddle, even though you're not packing them yet?
> 
> Todd


For thinner dairy breeds we usually tell people to wait until the goat is around 125lbs or so (usually around a year old) to make sure the saddle will fit well enough to keep it in place during a hike. All the strapping is adjustable down to a very small size so that shouldn't be an issue on any goat over 125lbs.

I don't have a problem with young goats wearing gear every time they go out. I think the more they associate the saddle with fun trips the better packers they will be when they are old enough to start adding weight. As was mentioned earlier, the actually training for the goat to carry the saddle is pretty much a two minute process. Let them sniff it and look it over then strap it on and go for a hike. I have heard of the occasional goat freaking out and running off with the saddle the first time but have never really had an issue with that. Still, it might be a good idea to have a lead rope on or have the goat tied the first time just for insurance.


----------



## Todd (Jul 16, 2009)

Great info, thanks for the help.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the tip rex!!! 
one more question though... :roll: 
the strap that goes at the goats butt, it slids up. it seems to fit nice, not too tight or too loose... and it wiggles up. i make it tight... and it wiggles up. i make it loose... and it wiggles up. 
i can't seem to figure out that one strap...


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

ohiogoatgirl said:


> thanks for the tip rex!!!
> one more question though... :roll:
> the strap that goes at the goats butt, it slids up. it seems to fit nice, not too tight or too loose... and it wiggles up. i make it tight... and it wiggles up. i make it loose... and it wiggles up.
> i can't seem to figure out that one strap...


The rump strap needs to set in the curve of the leg. If it is riding up with the goat walking regularly then it is way too tight. The only time it should be tight is when the goat is on a steep downhill trail.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I like mine to wear the pack even when not packing.
1. It lets hunters know that these are not deer.
2. It is advertizement for packgoats. Not just the crazy
goat lady down the road.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

got it, thanks rex!

ya, when ya just walk around with goats some people think your just weird. but if ya got real equipment then theyre more like "what is she/he doing?" not just "whoa, someone is a little nuts"


----------

